# Comunicaciones en los circuitos de carreras



## Soopy46 (Jun 24, 2010)

buenas, necesito ayuda con un problema que tengo en mente, que no se como hacerlo.
para setiembre, haremos una concentracion de minimotos, en un circuito, y quiero hacer que en la linea de meta, arriba en un poste haya un receptor, que reciba una señal que emita un transmisor de la minimoto.
la cosa esta, ese receptor solo debe llegarle señal cuando la moto este pasando por abajo o lo mas cerca posible del poste (el poste se situaria a unos 2 metros de altura).
y luego esas señales (ya que tendrian que ser 5 o 6 diferentes) llegasen a un pic, y este las distribuyera a un puerto COM del ordenador, y de aqui ya intentare hacer un programa en visual basic.
si alguien tiene algun circuito de esto, porfabor expliquenmelo, ya que no se que señal deveria utilizar para este proyecto
gracias, y contestar lo que podais saber.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 24, 2010)

1.-Evita usar las palabras urgente ayuda etc etc en en titulo de tu tema...
2.-Lee las normas del foro
3.-imagino que solo quieres que detecte tu moto no?
busca temas de radiofrecuencia RF....


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 24, 2010)

ok, gracias, y lo siento por lo del titulo no me acordaba.. pido disculpas

y respecto al punto 3. si, es eso lo que quiero, y que pueda tener 5 motos y que cada receptor conja la señal de su transmisor.
y lo de radio frecuencia, eso no afectaria si la moto pasa por al lado, y no por abajo?

osea que a lo mejor afectaria a todo el circuito no?
gracias


----------



## elbrujo (Jun 24, 2010)

El receptor debera tener la capacidad de armar una cola de match dado que pueden pasar mas de una a la vez. Da lo mismo si es de arriba o del costado. Cuando entra en el radio de cobertura adquiere el dato.


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 24, 2010)

entonces con que las antenas y el radio sean cortos, ya hay suficiente para que no coja en otros puntos del circuito?
y luego.. cual seria el dato que tendria que enviar, para que solo reciba uno? podria poner un timer555 dando 60 pulsos por minuto y que mas o menos el radio del receptor sea ese tiempo por ejemplo.
gracias elbrujo.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 24, 2010)

> entonces con que las antenas y el radio sean cortos, ya hay suficiente para que no coja en otros puntos del circuito?



otra seria que tu transmisor/receptor fuera de poca potencia....



> y luego.. cual seria el dato que tendria que enviar, para que solo reciba uno? podria poner un timer555 dando 60 pulsos por minuto y que mas o menos el radio del receptor sea ese tiempo por ejemplo.


eh ahi donde comienza lo dificil...
y empieza por la pregunta... 
que tanto sabes de electronica?

una manera bien facil es que le saques los circuitos(electronicos ) de un juguete de radiocontrol y los adaptes a lo que necesitas....


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 24, 2010)

bueno.. lo que he ido aprendiendo por aqui, pero aprendo rapido, asi que con que tenga las ideas puedo programar el pic o lo que haga falta.
entonces si lo que quiero es enviar señales de un 555, lo que necesitaria seria un transmisor y receptor de datos no?


----------



## lubeck (Jun 24, 2010)

Edite mi mensaje anterior y puse esto ... 


> una manera bien facil es que le saques los circuitos(electronicos ) de un juguete de radiocontrol y los adaptes a lo que necesitas....



creo que no lo viste....



> entonces si lo que quiero es enviar señales de un 555, lo que necesitaria seria un transmisor y receptor de datos no?


si podrias mandar pulsos a cierta frecuencia para que se active el receptor...


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 24, 2010)

y hablando de estos emisores y receptores, si la señal del 555 se mandara por la entrada de audio, teoricamente lo que envia es un clic o un sonido seco, verdad?
esque asi me voy quitando ideas de la cabeza, y creo otras para el proyecto


----------



## lubeck (Jun 24, 2010)

de cuales emisores receptores hablas.... 
leiste mi mensaje...

lo que tienes que hacer es codificar el pulso->emitirlo->recibirla->decodificalo-> y al controlador 
el audio no tiene nada que ver....


----------



## elbrujo (Jun 24, 2010)

Deberias usar algun tipo de DTMF y enviarlos modulados en audio. Del otro lado demodular los tonos para saber quien es quien.. http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/telefon/decdtmf2/index.htm


----------



## lubeck (Jun 24, 2010)

Jejeje... yo me perdi con eso del audio... jejej...

cual audio?


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 24, 2010)

elbrujo, acabo de mirar lo del Decodificador DTMF.
eso se conectaria a la salida del recepor, pero.. la transicion es de datos verdad? para que pasara el pulso de 555. entonces esto lo que haria seria segun el pulso del 555 activaria las patillas Q0-Q3 segun le entre señal?
gracias por tomaros unos segundos para leer mis comentarios


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 24, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> Jejeje... yo me perdi con eso del audio... jejej...
> 
> cual audio?


 

Todos los transmisores en la misma banda y frecuencia , pero cada uno transmite un código , por ejemplo un tono de audio.

Saludos !


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 24, 2010)

bueno, el tema audio no, tendria que enviar dato, y luego que lo recibiera el decodificador? podrian explicarme lo de mi anterior mensaje?


----------



## lubeck (Jun 24, 2010)

Ok....

ahi va como yo lo entiendo.....

tiene una moto.... solo una y no muchas... quiere saber cuando llegue a un punto....

el emisor emite un pulso constante con un 555...  este se codifica... y se envia por radio....el receptor  lo recibe y lo descodifica.... y le envia el puso al micro....

es asi lo que se necesita?


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 24, 2010)

si, solo que son 5 motos, pero eso tendria que hacer que fueran por frecuencias diferentes no?
luego lo que se condifica se envia, se recibe y se decodifica, entonces necesitaria el decodificador que paso elbrujo? (DTMF)
entonces tengo claro que necesito, el circuito del 555 + el transmisor y el recepor de datos + el del pic que lo enviará al ordenador para que este lo modele como se haya programado. estoy en lo cierto?


----------



## lubeck (Jun 24, 2010)

vamos un poco mas atras si te parece??

con que fin???

saber cual pasa primero... o nada mas saber si paso por el poste....
si quieres saber quien paso primero no creo que sirva el metodo....


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 24, 2010)

no. lubeck, piensa en una carrera de karts en un karting o en moto gp. cuando pasas por meta, sale un tiempo de vuelta verdad?
pues mi idea es que quando el circuito reciba la señal de las distintas motos: Moto1, Moto2, Moto3 etc, se envien a un pic, y ese pic lo mande a un puerto COM u otro que pueda utilizar, entonces en el ordenador programar en Visual Basic un cronometro con 5 pantallas con los tiempos de Moto1, Moto2, Moto3. osea que programaria que cada vez que reciba una señal, segun sea una u otra moto, guarde ese registro, y cuente desde 0 hasta proximo registro.
me he explicado bien? bueno, gracias por leer los post.

lo que vendria siendo 





> o nada mas saber si paso por el poste....


 y luego lo demas que he explicado


----------



## elbrujo (Jun 24, 2010)

Deben ser 5 frecuencias distintas, sino al momento de pasar mas de uno a la vez, ademas que este codificado cada moto, la portadora hara que se anulen/disminuyan las demas. 

El receptor podes hacer una interfase derecho a un pc entrando por un puerto serial o paralelo. Para mi el pic.. estaria demas.. a no ser que haga una gestion previa y me envie a la pc los "datos digeridos" tanto de un lado o del otro el soft hara esa gestion.

El lm567 es un buen IC para la gestion de tonos. El tema de la potencia estara dado segun la pista y la antena emisora debera estar bien acotada a la franja donde pasen para hacer el conteo con una antena direccional sino la señal podra ser captada en otro punto complicandote el desarrollo.

Como sabras quien paso y contando el tiempo entre vuelta y vuelta podras calcular velocidad y hasta posicion.. si se trabaja bien en lo critico que pasen mas de uno a la vez..


----------



## lubeck (Jun 24, 2010)

Ok.. soopy46

Es que me dio la sospecha de que podrias necesitar precision... y se tendria que considerar el radio de transmicion/recepcion...

si no necesitas precision entonces creo que si se va por buen camino....

el lm567 me parece buena opcion...

mira este link... como referencia...

http://www.electronicaestudio.com/rfestudio.htm


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 24, 2010)

aqui estaba el problema, que a lo mejor te pasan 2 a la vez, entonces le entrarian al PC las dos señales a la vez y harian sus respectivas funciones.. entonces necesitaria diferentes frecuencias verdad?
el lm567 es un gestor de tonos, has dicho, pero eso con que lo enviaria, con que tipo de emisor y receptor?
y lo que no he entendido es esto:


> El tema de la potencia estara dado segun la pista y la antena emisora debera estar bien acotada a la franja donde pasen para hacer el conteo con una antena direccional sino la señal podra ser captada en otro punto complicandote el desarrollo.



bueno.. lubek me ha contestado las preguntas jeje

si cojiera el "Transmisor industrial de 2 canales 25m" y el "Receptor industrial de 2 canales 25m", que tendria que cojer, 5 de cada y luego en el interuptor DIP (de color azul) segun mueva el boton crearia frecuencia diferente, o seguiria siendo la misma?
o por otra parte, utilizar la misma frecuencia, pero al mover el interruptor, coja de diferentes formas?
gracias, ya me esta siendo mas claro.

y ahora he estado leyendo lo que pone en la descripcion, y eso tiene vastante radio de trabajo, y lo que yo necesito es o que se relacionen justo abajo de la linea de meta, o a uno o dos metros de distancia


----------



## lubeck (Jun 24, 2010)

Te das mas idea si ves los esquematicos.....
que vienen en cada aparatejo.... los viste....


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 24, 2010)

si si, los he estado leyendo y revisando, y tienen interruptores DIP de 8 bits, mi cuestion es: si yo cojo y hago o compro 5 de esos, y en los dip canvio los interruptores, en el transmisor y en el receptor iguales en cada caso, osea por ejemplo contando con 1 y 0: 
Emisor1: 11100000 ; Receptor1: 11100000
Emisor2: 00011100 ; Receptor2: 00011100
etc, etc
eso seria posible y funcionaria?

lo que me he fijado que vienen con un PIC16f627 si lo hago yo y tendria que programarlo, o ya podria comprar el modulo hecho y vendria programado?


----------



## lubeck (Jun 24, 2010)

con ese tipo de modulos no necesitas hacer nada de modificaciones ni pulsos ni nada....

mira no te la compliques.....

imaginate esto.....

compras un coche de control remoto... prendes el coche... te alejas lo mas que puedas y prendes el control.... el coche como estas muy lejos no va hacer nada te empiezas a acercar con el pulsador oprimido... y no va a pasar nada con el choce... te acercas mas y mas  y mas y va a llegar el punto en que el coche se va a mover.... me explico....

ahora si compras 5 coches ya tienes los 5 pulsadores... cada uno con su identificador unico... te cuestan 10euros c/u y ya esta tienes todo... conectas las terminales del circuito del coche al puerto paralelo del pc... y no necesitas mas... en 2 dias tienes tu proyecto funcionando....
que contras le ves a eso....


----------



## eidtech (Jun 24, 2010)

Lo que quieres es detectar el momento en que las motos cruzan la linea?

O además requieres comunicarte con ellas?


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 24, 2010)

eidtech solo saber en que momento cruzan la linea.
como he dicho antes, es para unas carreras con las motos y con este sistema contar el tiempo por vuelta automaticamente (aunque se que tendra algun problemilla con que lo coja antes o despues, pero sera poco tiempo seguramente)
lubek, eso esta bien pensado, pero entonces cada vez que pase por meta tendria que hacer que el mando(emisor) se reseteara cada vez que pasara por meta y luego accionara el boton.
y lo de los modulos de antes, me referia a los DIP, a que funcion sirven ai?
gracias

o lo que tambien se podria poner seria un radar, o algo que active los receptores cuando las motos se acercan durante unos segundos (o hasta que hayan pasado los ruidos) o la otra seria un laser y hacer como las alarmas, que cuando pasen se active, pero a la velocidad que van, tendria que reaccionar muy rapido..


----------



## lubeck (Jun 24, 2010)

> lo de los modulos de antes, me referia a los DIP, a que funcion sirven ai?


bueno los modulos que puse era solo para que analizaras su funcionamiento y vieras como son sus entrañas.... 
el dip es el switch del rele pero remoto me explico... prendes el switch y prende el rele lo apagas y se apaga...
segun entiendo esos mudulos no te sirven porque son para grandes distancias.... no se cuanto pero muchas...



> pero entonces cada vez que pase por meta tendria que hacer que el mando(emisor) se reseteara cada vez que pasara por meta y luego accionara el boton.



no.... el pulsador siempre esta emitiendo(encendido)... y he ahi la ventaja de ese metodo y sobretodo los chinos que no tienen mucho alcance.....

el problema de la radiofrecuencia no es la forma de codificar o decodificar los datos.... el problema es hacer el emisor y el receptor.... si no tienes conocimiento en electronica veo dificil que los tengas para septiembre.... me explico


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 24, 2010)

lo entiendo, y tengo justas, pero aun tengo que aprender mas de esto y bueno, ire a los chinos a ver si encuentro algo y probare a ver si encuentro algo de pocas distancias.
entonces seria hacer que el emisor siempre de una señal de alguna de sus funciones, y entonces cuando se acerque a la meta (que seria el punto en el que se conseguiria comunicar), le de la señal de esa funcion, y luego en el receptor, esa funcion vaya al sistema del ordenador. en esto no me equivoco no?


----------



## lubeck (Jun 24, 2010)

> entonces seria hacer que el emisor siempre de una señal de alguna de sus funciones, y entonces cuando se acerque a la meta (que seria el punto en el que se conseguiria comunicar), le de la señal de esa funcion, y luego en el receptor, esa funcion vaya al sistema del ordenador. en esto no me equivoco no?



 No te equivocas.... esa seria mi opinion por lo que has comentado....
pero si gustas intentar hacer tu mismo el emisor/receptor empieza por ahi... 
no por los codificadores...

saludos...


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 24, 2010)

ok pues mañana are lo de ir a los chinos y a ver que veo, si no encuentro nada que me sirva, hago yo el circuito, y lo pruebo a ver si hace lo que yo quiero. mañana comento como ha ido
gracias, buenas noches


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 25, 2010)

hola buenas, ahora ire a mirar lo de los circuitos a ver si encuentro algun juguete asi varatillo que incluya RF. comento ahora porque he pensado en hacer una cosa, si son 5 los transmisores que necesito, serian 5 las entradas que tendria que utilizar en el ordenador..  si yo le paso esas señales al pic, con el pic podria enviarlas de una sola señal, enviandolo de alguna manera (que he visto algunas formas por aqui, lo que falta es acordarme como era..) y eso haria mas facil el proceso exterior a interior de la maquina.
ya me direis que os parece esto. gracias


----------



## lubeck (Jun 25, 2010)

Hola soopy46

mira por el puerto paralelo podrías poner si no me equivoco hasta 12... 
8 en la direcion 278 y 4 en la 279.... estos ultimos seria corroborarlo

pero ahora si que ya es cuestión solo de gustos y estetica....

ahi el principal problema seria el largo del cableado pero es solucionable....
saludos


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 25, 2010)

he ido a la tienda, pero lo mas barato salia a 30€ y si tengo que comprar 5 me dejare mucho dinero.
volviendo al decodificador DTMF que sacamos ayer de pablin --> http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/telefon/decdtmf2/index.htm
por lo que he ido leyendo, esto se tendria que poner en la salida de la señal DE AUDIO (con transmisor y receptor de audio) pero que es lo que tendria que enviar? un tono? porque podria generar un tono con algun Circuito Integrado y que cuando este lo reciba envie quien es. y luego conectar las salidas Q0, Q1, Q2, Q3, a un pic que segun los valores que saque diga si es un corredor u otro. esta bien pensada la idea (en el sentido de colocacion de aparatos)?
gracias, si no es buena, seguire con lo del transmisor y receptor de datos, tal como pensabamos (un circuito de RC, que es lo que he ido a mirar hoy.

lo habia pensado porque parece algo mas economico tambien..


----------



## elbrujo (Jun 25, 2010)

Tambien podrias usar RFID colocar las antenas en el piso y en el cuadro de la moto el tag cosa que cuando pasen el sistema identifique a cada uno... en ese caso hasta podes hacer un pooling y leer todos a la vez..


----------



## lubeck (Jun 25, 2010)

En mi opinion con el decodificador de audio te la complicas....
con el ht12e y el ht12d en cuestion de descodificadores digitales es mejor....
en cuanto al pic... no tengo.. ningun inconveniente es lo mismo....
en cuanto lo del emisor y receptor.... me reservo mis dudas....

lo del RFID tengo nociones pero ni idea... de su costo/beneficio/complejidad...


----------



## elbrujo (Jun 25, 2010)

Para poder tener control a distancia necesitas un medio que transporte la señal. Una portadora de RF y modular sobre ella en AM o FM. El tema de los tonos tiene la simpleza que podes usar equipos de radio donde te resuelven el enlace y solo te queda codificar, decodificar y accionar.

Con RFID tenes resuelto la comunicacion, la codificacion, decodificacion y solamente tenes que tratar el dato adquirido ya dentro de la pc.. o sea resolves la complejidad y te queda el costo/beneficio que ya es parte del proyecto. Al no tener nada desarrollado tenes que hacer todo de cero...


----------



## lubeck (Jun 25, 2010)

Estuve leyendo un poquitito de los rfid.... en escencia es el principio de la llaves electronicas no?
lo que me deja la duda es que el "sensor" tendria que estar a todo el ancho de la pista o como?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2010)

Se me acaba de ocurrir una *Ideota* , cada moto llevaría un generador de ultrasonido de frecuencia exacta y conocida (a cristal).

El receptor las compara con sus 5 patrones.

Si la moto viene o se aleja , por doppler la frecuencia no le va a coincidir, solo le va a coincidir en el preciso momento que pase frente al micrófono .

Los transmisores son ultra sencillos, livianos y pequeños , de poco consumo , y el resto hasta podrías hacerlo por programa con un micrófono a la placa de sonido.

Inconvenientes posibles . . . motos que tengan ruidos ultrasónicos coincidentes . En cuyo caso se podría tener otras frecuencias alternativas.

Saludos !


----------



## lubeck (Jun 25, 2010)

> Inconvenientes posibles . . . motos que tengan ruidos ultrasónicos coincidentes



eso mismo pense cuando se menciono lo del radar jejeje .... como separar los sonidos de los de las motos...

pero con los ultrasonicos???? investigare un poquito para darme un idea como se come....por saber nada mas... jejejej

saludos dosmetros...


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 25, 2010)

la idea de "dosmetros" me ha gustado, y bueno, las motos hacen bastante ruido pero.. sonido ultrasonico no creo.. de todos modos leere algo sobre el sonido que transmitan y a ver si puedo hacer eso.
Gracias a todos


----------



## elbrujo (Jun 25, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> Estuve leyendo un poquitito de los rfid.... en escencia es el principio de la llaves electronicas no?
> lo que me deja la duda es que el "sensor" tendria que estar a todo el ancho de la pista o como?



La antena deberia cruzar la linea de meta o un grupo de antenas o resolverlo con tags activos que tienen mayor alcance donde la antena puede estar mas lejos


----------



## lubeck (Jun 25, 2010)

> resolverlo con tags activos que tienen mayor alcance donde la antena puede estar mas lejos



si... lei un poco mas... y eso seria lo ideal....
seria cuestion de ver que tan complicado seria... o como hacerlo... comprarlo???
la verdad no se como se su funcionamiento en sus entrañas...


----------



## eidtech (Jun 25, 2010)

ya me ganaron, eso se resuelve con RFID y tags pasivos preferente a baja frecuencia.

Si quieres mas información busca "Sports Timing with RFID".

Encontraras tal vez sistemas ya hechos y a la venta por mucho dinero, pero no es tan dificil que lo hagas tu mismo.


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 26, 2010)

eidtech ha dicho:


> ya me ganaron, eso se resuelve con RFID y tags pasivos preferente a baja frecuencia.
> 
> Si quieres mas información busca "Sports Timing with RFID".
> 
> Encontraras tal vez sistemas ya hechos y a la venta por mucho dinero, pero no es tan dificil que lo hagas tu mismo.


 
entonces esto hace que cuando pases por meta te detecte verdaad? (corredor que eres, tiempo transcurrido desde inicio de carrera...) es eso posible o cierto?
lo que no he encontrado es como hacerlo...

que circuito me recomendarian hacer sobre este?
seguire buscando información, gracias.

lo que si que he encontrado es esto:
http://www.slideshare.net/3Jornadas...stribucin-presentada-porjavier-garcaescribano
seria utilizar un sistema parecido? (menos lo de ethernet y todo eso) 
seria como lo del camion?
que tendria que utilizar?
podria hacer yo mismo los circuitos?

tambien he encontrado esto:
http://www.parallax.com/Store/Micro...efault.aspx?SortField=ProductName,ProductName
seria algo parecido?

ahora lo veo todo, tendria que hacer un lector RFID, como el de las piscinas utilizan normalmente, que pasas la targeta por delante sin tocar y entonces detecta tu targeta y te deja pasar. seria algo como esto, pero de mayor alcance?
me he vasado en esto, mirad:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmZ-otjNz0I&NR=1

y este otro, que solo tendria que programarlo para que hiciera lo que yo tengo pensado hacer:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyrN1SFapi8

lo que , podria hacer yo todos los circuitos?
y.. como hago lo que serian las targetas?


----------



## lubeck (Jun 26, 2010)

> podria hacer yo todos los circuitos?
> y.. como hago lo que serian las targetas?



como yo no se mucho de electrónica... te podría decir que esta difícil...
pero cada quien tiene capacidades y recursos diferentes...

con respecto a eso del RFID... no opino porque lo desconozco casi en su totalidad....


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 26, 2010)

por lo que he ido viendo por internet y sobretodo en youtube, podria hacerlo todo yo pero... como lo hago, alguien tiene alguna idea? 
sino hubieran ideas tendria que comprarlo, por eso pregunto, para saber que hacer, y asi el lunes ir a por los materiales, o pedirlos e intentar tener algo para la semana que viene
saludos.

edito: mi nombre es sergi, o sergio, por los que decis soopy46.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 26, 2010)

Sergio...

la verdad es que yo estoy desubicado....
te voy a hacer mi ecuacion...

Poco o nulo conocimiento en electronica....
Poco presupuesto (se te hicieron caros los juguetes)
Poco tiempo...
Poco soporte tecnico...
___________________
no es posiblee....

en verdad creo que ojala y me equivoque y puedas realizar tu proyecto....
y soy lo mas honesto que puedo....

puede que se oiga feo pero no es mi intension... te trato de ayudar....
saludos...


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 26, 2010)

Por que no hacer como los mandos a distancia por infrarojos.

En la parte delantera de la moto un emisor de infrarojos
En la meta 1 o mas receptores de infrarojos.

Con 2 receptores es facil cubrir 3-5 metros.(es necesario cubrir el sensor contra la luz solar directa, tubos,cajas, viseras, filtro de TV)

Emisor:
2-Pilas AA
1 pic12f675 o similar
2 led infrarojos de ebay


Receptor  despiece de algun video/dvd/tdt
1-pic16f2550 con usb.

El protocolo RC5 de sony (ya esta todo hecho por internet)
El protocolo debe ser tal que si hay varios emisores en algun intenta solo uno emita.

O añadir un receptor al emisor para evitar la colision.

Revisa como funciona el protocolo que utilizan los rfid para evitar colisiones de datos


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 26, 2010)

bueno a ver.. cuento a lubeck... tengo 16 años, y ya es un logro por asi decirlo que este interesado en estas cosas.. ya que mucha gente de mi edad o se pasa el dia fumando o sin hacer nada, e intentan evitar esto el maximo posible...
estoy intentando hacer un proyecto, lo se, a lo mejor es demasiado para mis conocimientos de electronica, pero aun asi intento aprender y leer todo lo que me escribis, y he llegado a entender cosas que no entendia...
y eso de los juguetes, si quisiera los podria cojer, pero para una cosa como la que yo quiero hacer, no creo que tenga que gastar tanto dinero para solo el circuito.. espero me entiendas..
aun asi, seguire intentando encontrar algo...
saludos


----------



## lubeck (Jun 26, 2010)

> bueno a ver.. cuento a lubeck... tengo 16 años, y ya es un logro por asi decirlo que este interesado en estas cosas.. ya que mucha gente de mi edad o se pasa el dia fumando o sin hacer nada, e intentan evitar esto el maximo posible...
> estoy intentando hacer un proyecto, lo se, a lo mejor es demasiado para mis conocimientos de electronica, pero aun asi intento aprender y leer todo lo que me escribis, y he llegado a entender cosas que no entendia...
> y eso de los juguetes, si quisiera los podria cojer, pero para una cosa como la que yo quiero hacer, no creo que tenga que gastar tanto dinero para solo el circuito.. espero me entiendas..
> aun asi, seguire intentando encontrar algo...



te lo entiendo y si me imagine tu edad... por eso me inscribi en tu tema... me agrada ayudar gente como tu que tienen el interes de meterse en la electronica...

lo que quiero que me entiendas es que hay que empezar por proyectos no tan ambiciosos...

eso de los infrarojos es otra buenisima opcion....

y si me gustaria seguir apoyandote mientras veas que cosas puedan ser factibles....

saludos y abrazos...

Nuevamente te felicito por tu interes de hacer algo productivo....


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 26, 2010)

ahora lo he entendido mejor 
gracias

entonces... que me aconsejas que haga?...
no se.. si cres que me ira mejor.. algo mas simple?
gracias por las ayudas


----------



## lubeck (Jun 26, 2010)

Checa  lo de los infrarojos... a ver si te dan las distancias que requieres....
el problema de los infrarojos segun mi opinion es que les podria afectar la luz del sol y los angulos del receptor..... investiga sobre eso... como se podría eliminar.... enfocate ahí primero.... después vemos lo de la adquisición de datos con el pic.... o cualquier otro medio.. y lo de la codificacion... en fin primero si es el sensor y receptor que buscamos....

ve costos y todo ese rollo....


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 26, 2010)

tan rapido como este en casa y pueda conectarme, me mirare lo de los infrarojos.. pero.. si les afectaria la luz del sol, lo llevariamos complicado.. porque luz va a haber, y vastante  por eso habia pensado en lo del lector de targetas RFID de todos modos hay tiempo para investigar y hacer prototipos.
gracias lubeck


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 27, 2010)

he estado mirando por la web circuitos de transmisores y receptores de infrarojos pero... por lo que he visto es que tendria que estar apuntando directamente a el.. y eso en este proyecto es dificil.. si quierieres/quereis puedo poner unas cuantas fotos de los sitios donde se podria montar el circuito para que este fijo, y me dicen como hacerlo.
porque lo que habia pensado seria ponerlo en los laterales (en vez de arriba) y poner unos 6 o 7 en cada lado (si es posible) y uno mas bajo que el otro (de distancia en el suelo) entonces si el led transmisor esta apuntando hacia los lados, si esta la moto tumbada o no, lo detectara alguno de esos leds. y ahora mis preguntas:

eso seria posible?
podria poner el led apuntando hacia arriba?

si necesitais fotos de como son las minimotos, avisadme 

lo que ahora estoy pensando, esque todas las motos se comunicarian al mismo receptor, y entonces no podria dividirse en diferentes motos, no es verdad? o hay alguna forma de poder mandar un codigo?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 27, 2010)

El sistema de infrarojos es exactamente el mismo que los de tu TV, haz pruevas con el mando a distancia para ver resultados.

Aunque la luz ambiente es un "problema"  utilizando metodos sencillos como tubos  o cajas que sombreen el receptor hay suficiente.
Las TV para minimizar el deslumbre del sol ponen el sensor unos 2-3cm en el interior de la caja, ademas anaden un plastiquito que hace de filtro.

El receptor capta una señal intermitente de 40Khz, 1 hay 40Khz, 0 no hay nada o ruido.


El mayor problema que encuentro es como detectar varios emisores a la vez, normalmente se utiliza un sistema psudoaleatorio, un suma y una rotacion.
Se trata que cada emisor envie codigos RC5 cada determinado tiempo pero nunca en periodos regulares, asi alguno al final sera captado correctamente por el receptor.


Tambien podrias hacerlo con una webcam y un programa reconocedor de figuras, esto lo he visto en pyton utilizando la webcam de sony ps3.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5ePHAegWPI


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 27, 2010)

a ver esque no se si lo has entendido o no, y mas o menos si entiendo que te refieres.. pero..
hoy he estado mirando el mando del parking, y tiene el boton, el trimmer y abajo un pulsador DIP de 8 pins, el receptor tambien tiene dicho dip con la misma configuracion de todos los mandos? (porque cuando mandamos a hacer el nuevo mando nos digeron que eso se tenia que configurar) entonces seria hacer varios receptores, con diferentes convinaciones y diferentes "mandos" con configuraciones segun su receptor, y luego ya lo de la distancia.. no se como me lo montare.. (bueno, esto es una idea, pero solo si lo del pulsador DIP es verdad)
gracias por colavorar

buscando y buscando, me he encontrado con esto:
http://www.futureworkss.com/tecnologicos/electronica/proyectos/barrerainfrarrojoscodificada.htm
gracias y buenas tardes


----------



## lubeck (Jun 27, 2010)

> Tambien podrias hacerlo con una webcam y un programa reconocedor de figuras, esto lo he visto en pyton utilizando la webcam de sony ps3.



eso se me hace genial.... no te preocupas con electronica...... compras la webcam y  lo demas es software.... no te agrada esa idea? 



> hoy he estado mirando el mando del parking


lo que vayas viendo y te parezca una solucion pon el link para que nos enteremos de que estas hablando y estemos en el mismo canal.... sino podriamos perdernos....

ahora pensandolo bien lo de los infrarrojos creo que si son muchos factores que podrian ir complicando el metodo... aunque.. podria ser posible....

regresando a lo de la radifrecuencia... y descartando el RFID que es lo mismo (identification radiofrecuency) pero mas complejo.... tengo otra alternativa.... e insisto lo dificil de la radiofrecuencia es armar el receptor y el emisor... pero....

si volvemos a la idea del decodificador de tonos (audio)  podiramos....
elaborar 5 emisores en base a este diseño que se ve esta facil:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/imagenes/transmisor-fm/transmisor-fm.gif
y para el receptor que es lo mas dificil...
tomamos cualquier radio fm.... y listo.... ponemos el decodificador de tonos y al pc...
que te parece la idea???


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 27, 2010)

lo del parking me referia a un mando fisico jeje, he avierto el mando del parking y he visto como era...
y luego he encontrado esto:
http://www.futureworkss.com/tecnologicos/electronica/proyectos/barrerainfrarrojoscodificada.htm
y lo primero que explica es esto:
"Se trata de un proyecto completo formado por dos circuitos, un transmisor y un receptor de rayos infrarrojos. La transmisión esta codificada de manera que al receptor no le afectan otras fuentes de transmisión infrarroja."

a lo mejor podria servir, sino lo de la camara tambien me agrada, lo que eso todavia no he llegado a mirar nada (software que detecte un dibujo o algo que pueda llevar la moto.. pero en dicho caso, como controlariamos cuando pasa justo por debajo? se podria hacer que detecte que moto viene primero y que cuando pase por meta un laser (como los de seguridad) al cortarse active el circuito i envie la señal al ordenador. algo asi podria ser? (esque no se a lo mejor me estoy yendo a lo complicado).


----------



## lubeck (Jun 27, 2010)

> sino lo de la camara tambien me agrada,



con lo de la camara el metodo es comparando colores de los pixeles no es dificil.... pero pensandolo mejor podria no funcionar.... porque los colores podrian variar de acuerdo a la luz... y aparte la velocidad de las camaras no es mucha... y podria pasar la moto sin que se alcance a identificar el color....

todoo me indica que el mejor metodo es la raddio frecuencia... el chiste es hacerlo lo mas sencilllo posible....


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 27, 2010)

jaja, esque me lo habia imaginado lo de la camara, la otra cosa seria que estubiera puesta en curva la meta, o en inicio, pero eso ya seria pasarse jeje...
que te parece el sistema del link?


> http://www.futureworkss.com/tecnolog...codificada.htm


saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Jun 27, 2010)

tiopepe123 dijo:


> Por que no hacer como los mandos a distancia por infrarojos.
> 
> En la parte delantera de la moto un emisor de infrarojos
> En la meta 1 o mas receptores de infrarojos.
> ...



No se puede con infrarojos. Intenta cambiar de canal de tu tv cuando al mismo tiempo accionas otro control remoto de cualquier dispositivo. El primero te inhibe el segundo. Si llegan mas de uno a la vez, no vas a poder identificar a los dos o mas de dos.. tiene que ser por RF y con alguna tecnologia de identificacion o bien propia o con rfid.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 27, 2010)

Eso se ve que esta facil y econonomico....

el problema que yo le veo es que hay que ponerlos de tal manera que no se interrumpa la transmicion/recepcion es decir si los pones de lado y pasan dos motos juntas a una de ellas no la va a detectar... si lo pones de frente lo mismo la unica manera es orientado hacia arriba... que creo ya lo mencionaste... nada mas se tendria que trabajar bien duro con lo de los filtros que es el mayor problema... y por lo que podria no funcionar...


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 27, 2010)

ya.. pero el RFID hemos quedado de no utilizarlo porque con mi experiencia puede ser demasiado complejo, o almenos eso hablamos con lubeck


----------



## lubeck (Jun 27, 2010)

Agrego:

Coincido con elbrujo excepto lo del RFID me parece complicado....


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 27, 2010)

voy a hacer una cosa, dime si lo ves bien o no, hago dos circuitos (que si luego no me sirven para esto, lo usare para otros proyectos que se me vengan a la cabeza) y hago una prueba de si puede detectar los dos transmisores, a la vez o no, y ya os comento. 
que os parece la idea?


----------



## lubeck (Jun 27, 2010)

> que os parece la idea?


de que metodo hablas RadioFrecuencia(RF) o infrarojo(IR)


jejej cualquiera de los dos te va a servir para aprender.... hazlo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 27, 2010)

IR, el de la pagina que os he mostrado antes, y.. a ver que puedo hacer. despues de ello, ya comentare un par de preguntas

y tienes razon, la cuestion almenos es aprender


----------



## lubeck (Jun 27, 2010)

Ok.. 
como te comente parece facil y economico..... peroooo... no te desiluciones si no funciona y que estes conciente  que podria no ser el adecuado... por lo que ya se ha comentado....

y si le seguimos... con cualquier cosa que tengas duda...


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 27, 2010)

soy consciente, y gracias por recordarlo
asi que por hoy seguramente no hablare mas del tema si no es que encuentro algo nuevo y mejor, pero ya teorcamente hasta mañana nada nuevo
saludos y que pasen una buena tarde.


----------



## elbrujo (Jun 27, 2010)

Vuelve entonces a la idea de un radio control en distinto canal con 5 receptores asi no se molestan/interfieren entre si. Por otro lado si tienes pocos conocimientos y las ganas de hacerlo, te queda buscar algo que este hecho e integrar las tecnolgias..


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 28, 2010)

bueno.. entre los problemas:
el 556 lo tendria en un par de semanas, tres como mucho... y el receptor IS1U60 les es imposible encontrarlo y no se encuentra ningun equivalente..
asi que.. que me aconsejais.. porque lo unico que se me ocurre ahora es algun metodo que pueda enroyar cable o algo, y distribuiro por el poste de arriba de la meta.. en el caso de transmision infrarroja necesitaria bastantes led receptores, no?
venga si se os ocurre algo avisen  sigo buscando


----------



## lubeck (Jun 28, 2010)

> el 556 lo tendria en un par de semanas, tres como mucho...


puedes comprar dos 555 son mas comunes....  el 556 es un integrado que en su interior traen dos 555....



> asi que.. que me aconsejais.. porque lo unico que se me ocurre ahora es algun metodo que pueda enroyar cable o algo, y distribuiro por el poste de arriba de la meta..


Eso no es factible....



> en el caso de transmision infrarroja necesitaria bastantes led receptores, no?


si se complica un poco por el campo de recepcion de los infrarrojos... si el ancho de la pista es mayor al campo de vision de los leds infrarrojos entonces necesitarias varios.... eso requiere de que hagas calculos de optica..... entre mas alto el receptor mas grande el campo de vision...



> venga si se os ocurre algo avisen



la verdad es que la solucion mas facil-economica-rapida para mi es esta:



> si volvemos a la idea del decodificador de tonos (audio) que propuso elbrujo
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/comunicaciones-circuitos-carreras-39058/#post320641
> podiramos....
> elaborar 5 emisores en base a este diseño que se ve esta facil:
> ...


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 28, 2010)

y eso de la camara?.. habia pensado en ponerle unas matriculas o algo, y que cuando pasen por la meta, las pueda leer una camara (como si fuera un radar) y poner la camara en direccion donde ira la moto, y al lado luces para que iluminen ese tramo de pista.. no se como veriais eso.. pero ahora ire a mirar las que me has apuntado lubek

por cierto, las motos por meta pueden pasar entre 30 y 50 km/h


----------



## lubeck (Jun 28, 2010)

> eso de la camara?..



si se pone una moto al frente... que pasaria?????
si hay un reflejo de luz o una sombra cambia el color... tendrias que desarrollar un software bien fregon para identificar eso... en el video funciona porque es un color rojo sobre blanco... eso es absolutamente sencillo... si hacen una sombra o iluminan mas ya no funciona... me explico....


----------



## elbrujo (Jun 28, 2010)

La solucion en codificar con tonos me parece que para tu condicion actual seria la mas conveniente dado que con 5 handys de los baratos puedes utilizarlos para lo que es comunicaciones y te quedaria para armar el circuito de tonos, decoder y la parte de la pc. En la medida que tengas mas conocimientos podras armar un receptor, un transmisor y todo lo que gustes..


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 28, 2010)

eso es verdad, tienes razon.. entonces que hago? el sistema de transmision por audio con lo del RTMF ?
que circuitos me aconsejais? yo aqui he visto un emisor y un receptor que parecen benos.. si me decis lo busco y lo paso.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 28, 2010)

Mira si usa los juguetes esta bien facil.... busca unos economicos... yo compre unos chinos en menos de 10 euros...

ahora si haces lo del DTMF... compras un radio normal de FM.. un radio cualquiera....
lo dificil de hacer el transmisor del esquema que te puse es solo la bobina....
trata de analizar ese esquema del transmisor...


----------



## elbrujo (Jun 28, 2010)

Para que sepas de que estamos hablando es un circuito como utilizan los telefonos de tonos. Cuando presionas cada tecla corresponde a un tono/frecuencia distinto, del otro lado hay un circuito que hace el paso inverso, escucha el tono e identifica que numero es. En tu  caso es simple dado que son menos de 10 motos con lo que con un solo digito lo tienes resuelto. Busca aca mismo sobre DTMF se trato el tema. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/funciona-lm567-4046/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/detector-tonos-lm567-1557/


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 28, 2010)

podria ser esto:


> Este integrado lo puedes usar como un oscilador, un poco parecido al LM555, donde tu puedes elegir la frecuencia de trabajo, y también lo puedes usar para sensar una señal de igual frecuencia que la que tienes ajstada, si le entra una señal a la misma frecuencia te saca un alto por uno de sus pines.


y este que me has pasado tambien:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/detector-tonos-lm567-1557/
lo que se referiria esque necesitaria el LM567 para generar tonos y otro para recibirlos no? en total 10 LM567 con sus respectivos decodificadores y transmisores... es posible esto? 8osea si me equivoco o no)

aqui adjunto una imagen con lo que creeria que necesito para el circuito:

http://img717.imageshack.us/i/dibujofl.png/

sobra o falta algo en este esquema?


----------



## lubeck (Jun 28, 2010)

Si..Si....

pero vamonos por partes. y no nos hagamos bolas....

entiendes la diferencia entre un codificador y un emisor?


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 28, 2010)

cuando diseñas un sistema digital codificas las entradas al circuito de forma binaria del cual dependiendo de que pulsador (9 en total) prendas, enviara una convinacion binaria (0 y 1). y el emisor emite una señal, pero ahora que pienso, el emisor ya codifica la señal en su "lenguaje" por decirlo de algun modo par apoderlo enviar

en algo me habre equivocado seguro.. pero creo que es lo que se..


----------



## elbrujo (Jun 28, 2010)

Lamentablemente al poder darse la situacion que pasen mas de uno a la vez no te alcanza con un solo transmisor/receptor con 10 tonos como para 10 motos, porque un tono taparia al otro al estar en la misma frecuencia de canal tx/rx. Entonces necesitas tener 5 canales de RF TX para separar la recepcion simultanea y el tono aportaria una seguridad mas dado que puede darse tambien que entre los visitantes en ver el expectaculo este alguno con ganas de jugar con un handy en alguna de las frecuencias y confundiria a tu sistema. Ese punto es critico entrarias en un juego de probabilidad. El tono de activacion puede llegar a ser el mismo desde el momento que estan cada uno en su canal TX/RX. Tambien puedes empezar sin los tonos.. dado que cada receptor estara sin recibir nada hasta el momento que cambian de estado cuando pase una moto, ese cambio de nivel en la portadora tambien puedes detectarlo y tenerlo en cuenta como dato de esa moto. El problema es que sin un tono no hay modo entre identificar un ruido en la recepcion y la moto que pase realmente


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 28, 2010)

vale a ver.. lo de que necesitaria 5 ya lo tenia en mente.. cada receptor reconoceria su tono, pero los demas los rechazaria no? porque si tengo los 5 transmisores de diferentes frecuencias.. con eso ayudaria a que no se anularan los unos a los otros no?


----------



## lubeck (Jun 28, 2010)

> cuando diseñas un sistema digital codificas las entradas al circuito de forma binaria del cual dependiendo de que pulsador (9 en total) prendas, enviara una convinacion binaria (0 y 1). y el emisor emite una señal, pero ahora que pienso, el emisor ya codifica la señal en su "lenguaje" por decirlo de algun modo par apoderlo enviar



Mas o menos.....

mira necesitas los dos....

lo que nesesitamos es convertir 1 y 0 en forma de sonidos por asi decirlo... para eso vamos a utilizar el DMTF... ya es claro... lo vamos a utilizar....

ahora. necesitamos transportarlo por aire para eso vamos a utilizar un radio FM y un emisor....

pero primero es gatear y luego caminar no?

vamos a gatear.... nos olvidamos del codificador DMTF hasta que armemos el emisor....
ya viste el esquema... tienes dudas sobre el EMISOR....??????


----------



## elbrujo (Jun 28, 2010)

Claro es como tener 5 radios al lado tuyo sintonizando cada una estacion distinta. escuchas las 5 a la vez sin que se interfieran dado que cada una esta en su frecuencia. Supongamos que eliges un tono de 440 hz como activador, el mismo tono puede ser para todos ya que se tienen que dar dos condiciones el tono+la frecuencia del canal. Como la frecuencia es distinta en los 5 canales, es el receptor quien discrimina y el tono asegura el dato. Si quieres generar un tono distinto en cada uno tambien funciona y no da mas seguridad por ello


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 28, 2010)

emisor cual, este?:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/pr...nsmisor-fm.gif
si es este si que lo entiendo, lo que desde la entrada de micro seria donde le entraria el tono, verdad?


----------



## lubeck (Jun 28, 2010)

Si....  

ya viste la bobina?????


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 28, 2010)

si, ya vi la bobina, que le pasa? que por cierto, ahora que lo mencionamos, de cuantas vueltas tiene que ser? (ya que segun tenga ara una u otra frecuencia no?)
las 5 tendrian que tener diferentes vueltas verdad?


----------



## lubeck (Jun 28, 2010)

Me desespero.......

Mira toooooooooodo lo que veas y analices te expliquemos leas de radiofrecuencia (economica)....

no te sirve de nada si no puedes armar el emisor.... no es facil... hay que calibrar la bobina... y ahi  tienes conque divertirte y material de sobra por aprender... si no le das un orden a tu proyecto... esta dificil....
es como armar una casa sin los cimientos....
si es claro....


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 28, 2010)

si solo he preguntado lo de las vueltas, aunque ahora ya estoy leyendo un tema sobre esto

_*Construccion De Una Bobina:*_

Para fabricar la bobina, tome el alambre para puentes y córtelo por mitad, tome los 2 trozos resultantes y enróllelos en un lapicero común dando 6 vueltas alrededor del mismo.
"Aunque es más fácil conseguir el alambre para puentes, también se puede usar alambre de cobre esmaltado, eso si, calibre #24."

Una vez hecho esto, retire el lapicero y separe las bobinas teniendo especial cuidado en no deformarlas, tome aquella que sea más uniforme y colóquela en su circuito

La otra, desenróllela y utilícela como antena, se preguntará por que se sigue este procedimiento que parece ilógico, la razón es que de esta forma se asegura que la separación entre las espiras es la necesaria y que es igual entre ellas así el transmisor funcionará correctamente. 

seria algo como esto no?..


----------



## lubeck (Jun 28, 2010)

Mira ... ya que tengas armado el emisor.... entonces si nos vamos por la decodificacion... y luego por el pic y la pc...
vale....


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 28, 2010)

ok, lo siento.. eso are. entonces los pasos de hacer la bobina son esos no? lo unico que yo lo de la bobina lo he encontrado a partir del siguiente esquema





saludos


----------



## lubeck (Jun 28, 2010)

Mira te aconsejo que busques todos los componentes de ese diagrama en la tienda de electronica... no deben ser caros.... insisto lo dificil es la bobina... la que tiene L1 en el esquema... si encuentras todo compralo.. si no encuentras algo... buscamos otro esquema........ y si donde va el microfono va a ir el DTMF pero eso lo vemos despues... y vale a trabajar sobre eso....


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 28, 2010)

ok, a ver, las resistencias seguro, los transistores creo que tambien (porque creo que ya he utilizado alguna vez de esos..).. y condensadores no se, eso si que tendre que mirarlo (ahora ire) lo que ahora que me fijo, la entrada + de corriente donde le entraria?
seria por la parte superior del esquema, o del lado del micro? esque ahora tengo duda

si, lo he estado leyendo y se pondria en paralelo al condensador C8 lo que significa en la linea superior del diagrama, ahora voy a por los componentes

acabo de llegar, tengo todos los componentes, ahora procedere a hacer el circuito, y luego ya mirare lo de la bobina. cuando acabe ya colgare unas fotos y video si puedo

lo acabo de probar... y no va muy bien que se diga.. solo se escucha cuando la antena toca la antena de la radio, y no se oye bien y tampoco es lo que busco..
errores?


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 28, 2010)

vale.. ahora si que va pero.. aun con vastante ruido.. no se si esto con otro tipo de receptor de audio iria mejor.. o nmo se como.. o la antena.. que me recomendais


----------



## lubeck (Jun 28, 2010)

Ya... tan rapido... vas enserio amigo....

vale... como te comente lo dificil es ajustarlo eso depende del capacitor (C5)y la bobina(L1)...
en cuanto puedas sube una foto....

si es lo que buscas.... ten fe....


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 28, 2010)

jeje
a ver, ahora lo estoy mirando de ajustar todo bien, a ver com va.. ya colgare luego una foto

a que te refieres cuando me estas diciendo:


> Ya... tan rapido... vas enserio amigo....


----------



## lubeck (Jun 28, 2010)

Ah!!! es una exprecion de por aca  para decir que va rapidisimo...

pregunta... 
ya lo tienes armado y estas haciendo unas pruebas...?

estas utilizando un radio FM y el circuito con un microfono....
tu voz se tiene que oir en el radio fm...
o ya me perdi yo....


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 28, 2010)

mensaje num.100 
a ver estoy con la radio FM y estoy emitiendo sonidos con un micro si, y ahora estoy haciendo pruevas a ver si puedo encontrar la señal buena..
gracias por las ayudas
aunque ahora mismo tambien estoy probando con un ipod, y algo mas se oye..


----------



## lubeck (Jun 28, 2010)

Vale.... el c5 es para encontrar la frecuencia adecuada y la bobina es la mas delicada... ahi depende mucho del calibre del alambre.. el numero de vueltas el diametro... la separacion... etc. etc... todo lo que pusiste en un post anterior.... ahi te vas a entretener un rato... en cuanto se oiga en el radio con buena calidad... ya la hiciste... nos vamos con los decodificadores....

saludos...


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 28, 2010)

calibre del alambre 0.30, numero de vueltas 6, diametro 7'4mm, y la separacion entre vuelta y vuelta 1,35 mm aprox.
que me recomendarias con ese calibre?


----------



## lubeck (Jun 28, 2010)

> que me recomendarias con ese calibre?



conoces el cable coaxial...  el de las tv.... es mas o menos ese calibre...


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 28, 2010)

cual de las tv el que se conecta a la antena de tv?
y a cuanto pongo la antena de la radio?


----------



## lubeck (Jun 28, 2010)

> cual de las tv el que se conecta a la antena de tv?


si es muy parecido... pero para eso necesitas un calibrador (pie de rey) no se como lo conozcas y de preferencia esmaltado o con barniz... buscalo en tu tienda de electronica si no tienes...



> y a cuanto pongo la antena de la radio?


puedes usar un alambre cualquiera para las pruebas.... busca en el foro un transmisor ya armado y ve como se pone entre la bobina.... si te lo explico no me vas a entender....
si lo encuentras ponlo por aqui el enlace...


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 28, 2010)

asi se ve..





se ve conectada al lado de la bobina

porque.. si pidiera la bobina  hecha ya de fabrica, que tendria que decirles de propiedades de esta?


----------



## lubeck (Jun 28, 2010)

> si pidiera la bobina hecha ya de fabrica, que tendria que decirles de propiedades de esta?



no creo que la tengan hecha pero intentale... pídeselas con las especificaciones que pusiste mensajes atrás....

es que ahí necesitas un "calibrador" o "pie de rey" para hacer las mediciones... busca en google que es si no los conoces..
y nada mas lo enrollas en algo cilíndrico (como un lapiz, boligrafo) y ya... le das la figura según la imagen...


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 28, 2010)

vale, pie de rey tradicional lo tengo, y pie de rey electronico tambien, que es lo que tendria que buscar para hacer las mediciones?


----------



## lubeck (Jun 28, 2010)

> calibre del alambre 0.30, numero de vueltas 6, diametro 7'4mm, y la separacion entre vuelta y vuelta 1,35 mm aprox.



de donde sacaste esas medidas... si son las del esquema....
-buscas un alambre y con el pie de rey mides el diametro tiene que ser de 0.30mm
-necesitas encontrar algo cilindrico como una pluma y con tu pie de rey mides el diametro y tiene que ser de 7.4mmsi encontraste algo aproximado entonces le enredas el alambre.... 
- lo separas con la mano y mides las separaciones con el mismo pie de rey pero con los picos.... tienen que ser de 1.35mm aprox
-y despues le sacas la pluma o lo que le hayas puesto...

pd.. pon el enlace de donde esta ese esquema... para hablar de lo mismo


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 28, 2010)

ok ahora si que me va, y se oye bastante nitido lo que tiene algunos problemas, a ver si puedo colgar ya los videos..
es este:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-simple-fm-construccion-2130/

mira, este es el primer video que he hecho, ya se oye bastante nitido:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AC4SerLXCFM

luego tengo este otro:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x59G21ikBbg

y este que se ve el problema que te he dicho anteriormente que veia que tenia, y esque cuando le tapo la antena al emisor, suena otra cancion (posiblemente porque se superponen) suena a 108 mhz en FM... pero si yo hiciera el receptor (mas tarde, despues de ver que lo siguiente si que funciona) tendria los mismos problemas que tengo ahorA? ::
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sj76YEyOUk4

saludos, y bueno.. estoy contento de que vaya almenos


----------



## lubeck (Jun 28, 2010)

Bieeennnn... ya vamos para adelante.....

jajajja y te soy bien honesto.... en eso si le tenemos que preguntar o investigar como solucionarlo.... por el momento no se me ocurre.... 

dejame investigar un poco....
vale...


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 28, 2010)

voy a seguir investigando, aunque creo que es por la protowoard, que no siempre hace el perfecto contacto, o hace interferencias.. lo que si se, esque estaba emitiendo sobre un canal que llega una minima señal. por cierto, no habria ningun modo de calcular lo siguiente:
si yo quiero mandar la señal al canal de 91mhz por decir algo, poder calcular el valor del condensador y sustituir el variable por el fijo y tenerlo siempre a la misma frecuencia? (que sino.. no problema)


----------



## lubeck (Jun 28, 2010)

> sustituir el variable por el fijo y tenerlo siempre a la misma frecuencia....



mira te explico para que sepas... yo tengo poca experiencia en lo analogo.... y mucho menos experiencia en custiones de radio..... 

con respecto a el condensador si deberia ser posible.... lo quitas y con tu tester mides la capacitancia y compras uno de ese valor.... y lo comprobamos....

sigo investigando ese detalle... pero ese enlace que pusiste esta muy largo.... habria que leerlo todo...

Sergio Viste esto....

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/transmisor-simple-fm-construccion-2130/#post67266


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 28, 2010)

ya decia yo jaja.. no me habia fijado en lo de "caja metalica"
gracias, mañana cuando acabe la placa, lo pondre dentro de caja metalica.. bueno, lo hubiera visto, porque mañana tenia pensado leer buena parte del post.. jaja
muchas gracias, mañana te cuento como va.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 28, 2010)

Vale...

teniendo eso nos apoyamos con elbrujo con lo del DMTF... 

saludos...


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 29, 2010)

ya he hecho la pcb, y estan todos los componentes, y he puesto la placa en la caja metalica, y sonaba bastante bien, lo que me he movido por toda lacasa y seguia sonando...
habra algun metodo de que esto no pase? (antenas de menor alcance o algun sistema asi.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 29, 2010)

Hola sergio...

si si hay un metodo....
se supone que a los transmisores de ese tipo se les puede aumentar la potencia... busquemos como!!!...
es hacer lo contrario....
volvemos a leer...
y lo comentamos...
saludos


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 29, 2010)

aaa vale vale, buscamos un transistor de menor potencia y ya esteria verdad?
ok yo tambien buscare a ver


----------



## lubeck (Jun 29, 2010)

> buscamos un transistor de menor potencia y ya esteria verdad


donde leiste eso?
si seria eso o modificar algunas de las resistencias del transistor para disminuir la corriente... pero no estoy seguro....
me gustaria confirmarlo....


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 29, 2010)

podria intentar hacer un soporte de transistor con algun jumper o algo... y voy a ir probando a mas o menos 2 m de distancia sin nada en frente.. y a ver si cuando supero los dos metros y algo, hago que no suene.. si no la otra opcion seria que no pase pista por alrededor de la meta, osea que haya vastante distancia de esta.. y la otra es la que dije, que cuando pasasen por meta por medio de un laser, se activaran todos los receptores a la vez (pero de esto ya nos encargaremos  )

la otra cosa es, ahora estoy utilizando una radio "buena", lo que significa que tendra mas alcance de recepcion verdad? eso a lo mejor nos lo quitariamos si tubieramos el receptor propio (bueno.. esto no lo se exactamente lo del receptor casero)


----------



## lubeck (Jun 29, 2010)

> la otra cosa es, ahora estoy utilizando una radio "buena", lo que significa que tendra mas alcance de recepcion verdad? eso a lo mejor nos lo quitariamos si tubieramos el receptor propio (bueno.. esto no lo se exactamente lo del receptor casero)



el receptor casero si esta dificil... son mas bobinas y cosas asi, eso si esta muy fuera de mis limites....
por lo de conseguir un radio mas corriente me parece buena alternativa....
dejame seguir leyendo como podriamos bajar la potencia en el emisor...
lo del laser no me agrada mucho.. porque si pasan dos juntas o todas seria un problema identificarlas...

Sergio....

con que voltaje lo estas alimentando... si pones un voltaje menor...


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 29, 2010)

con 9 volts, tambien es verdad que podria provar de bajar el voltaje..
y lo del laser me referia a que pase la moto que pase, active los receptores, y entonces haria el conteo cuando se activaran.. pero esto ya lo hablaremos.
ah, un amigo tiene una tienda de chinos enfrente su de su casa, y dice que las cosas estan baratas baratas.. y mirara a ver si hay algo de RC que este a buenos precios.. como dijiste, unos 10€ mas o menos.. 
aun asi sigo con este metodo de envio.
saludos


----------



## lubeck (Jun 29, 2010)

> mirara a ver si hay algo de RC que este a buenos precios.. como dijiste, unos 10€ mas o menos..
> aun asi sigo con este metodo de envio.


si..   no descartes esa posibilidad... pero creo que vamos mejor por este rumbo... 
logrando la potencia adecuada en el transmisor creo que ya pasamos lo dificil.....


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 29, 2010)

lo que hay una cosita... te estoy haciendo trabajar (buscar ayudas y ayudarme en general) sobre un campo que apenas sabes... no se si te molestara...
hoy mientras iba a barcelona he estado pensando que si tengo que poner las 5 radios en la meta, que la señal de las motos anulan normalmente las otras señales que les entra.. pero cuando se alejan les entra otra normalmente.. lo que significa que puede dar muchos errores.. y tambien me ha pasado la idea del sigue lineas, y en la meta (ya que la pista es oscura o practicamente negra) poner una linea blanca de medio metro aproximadamente y usar la tecnologia del siguelineas, que cuando detecte lo blanco, guarde la informacion en una memoria, y luego pasarlas al ordenador por usb, pero claro, de esto ultimo aun no he llegado a estudiarlo (usb y transmitir de una memoria.. sea targeta microSD como memorias eprom)
yo te digo estas posibilidades porque por lo que he visto creo que eres mas de esto que tira mas al digital.. por eso he dado la idea, y creo que puede fallar menos..
saludos y sigo buscando ideas de transistores


----------



## elbrujo (Jun 29, 2010)

Si pones 5 radios TX cada una en su frecuencia no anulan a las otras, para eso esta la separacion en su ancho de banda sino, vos no escucharias mas de una estacion de FM en tu radio.. Si pones un solo canal esta claro que ahi si. Con respecto al ruido que comente anteriormente pensaba que era modulado en amplitud, si lo vas hacer en FM no hay ruido y quizas solo con el cambio de señal en la portadora podes identificar el paso, evitandote el modulo de DTMF


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 29, 2010)

he probado varias cosas y sigue fallando... pero lo que decia de las 5 receptores esque aunque tengan diferentes frecuencias, el receptor recibira la señal de radio normal.. que es lo que me pasa ami , por eso he dicho lo del sigue lineas, porque teoricamente no fallaria tanto..


----------



## lubeck (Jun 29, 2010)

> no se si te molestara..



No no me molesta para nada... aprendemos juntos....



> estado pensando que si tengo que poner las 5 radios en la meta, que la señal de las motos anulan normalmente las otras señales que les entra..


No en teoria serian 5 emisores y 1 solo receptor el radio FM para eso necesitamos los decodificadores....



> pero cuando se alejan les entra otra normalmente.. lo que significa que puede dar muchos errores..


Mmmmm. no creo.... una vez que lo detecte el receptor.... se va a poner en 1 el estado del decodificador.. al alejarse se va aponer en 0... pero eso es teorico... 


> y tambien me ha pasado la idea del sigue lineas, y en la meta (ya que la pista es oscura o practicamente negra) poner una linea blanca de medio metro aproximadamente y usar la tecnologia del siguelineas, que cuando detecte lo blanco, guarde la informacion en una memoria, y luego pasarlas al ordenador por usb, pero claro, de esto ultimo aun no he llegado a estudiarlo (usb y transmitir de una memoria.. sea targeta microSD como memorias eprom)


esa es otra posibilidad... incluso utilizar el mismo metodo de envio al pc... para que tengas la informacion al momento....
pero... acuerdate que en cuestiones de optica dependen de muchos factores... por lo que te pregunto... la pista es de tierra o pavimentada... si es pavimentada no creo que haya problema.... si es de tierra vas a tener que estar limpiando la pista cada que pasen....

ojo con los metodos de optica....


----------



## elbrujo (Jun 29, 2010)

Te faltan los conceptos, una señal a 10 metros local es decir generada por vos, tendra prevalencia sobre otras que esten a 100 mts o 1000mts o km.. LA estrategia seria elegir aquellas señales que llegan mas debiles para que vos transmitas. Conoces los dispositivos de FM para el auto con salida USB para MP3? ahi lo tienes armado.. y son digitales puedes elegir cualquier canal de TX hasta con la entrada de audio si quieres mandar DTMF


----------



## lubeck (Jun 29, 2010)

> Conoces los dispositivos de FM para el auto con salida USB para MP3?


 otra buenisima solucion.... sin batallar y muy economico....


----------



## elbrujo (Jun 29, 2010)

Ojo lubeck, yo hablo de 5 transmisores y 5 receptores para que cada uno vaya en su canal. De la otra manera se puede, pero el receptor deberia estar barriendo continuamente hasta recibir una señal, decodificarla y que pasa si recibe dos? en cual se para para decodificar?  teniendo en cuenta que las motos estan en movimiento.. mas complejo de resolver me parece que seria mas caro que poner 5 receptores..


----------



## lubeck (Jun 29, 2010)

yo estaba estaba contemplando hacer el barrido con la pc o con el pic....

pero bueno si crees que seria problema... lo descartamos....


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 29, 2010)

> esa es otra posibilidad... incluso utilizar el mismo metodo de envio al pc... para que tengas la informacion al momento....


tambien estaria bien, lo que entonces ya nos pasamos a otro tipo de emisor y receptor o podriamos seguir haciendo este metodo?



> pero... acuerdate que en cuestiones de optica dependen de muchos factores... por lo que te pregunto... la pista es de tierra o pavimentada... si es pavimentada no creo que haya problema.... si es de tierra vas a tener que estar limpiando la pista cada que pasen....


 
es pista pavimentada, asi que no tendria ningun problema con eso..
y habia dicho lo de transmision USB para no tener que complicarnos luego con el envio..pero bueno.. vsosotros sois los expertos.. asi que tambien tengo que tener mas mira a vosotros
gracias

esque es por eso que ahora he pensado (despues de haber visto lo del emisor FM) de intentar evitar lo de enviar datos por FM ya que veo que tendria varios problemas..


----------



## elbrujo (Jun 29, 2010)

Es que el receptor deberia variar la frecuencia entre los canales de transmision en una secuencia, supongamos 1, 2, 3, 4, y 5 las motos se me vienen encima en un momento vas a tener mas de una probabilidad. El sistema deberia ser mas rapido que la velocidad de aproximacion, hacer un pooling y postergarlo en el tiempo, es decir leer todo lo que se viene.. guardar el tiempo o señal de RX como parametro de quien viene primero.. y con ese indice ordenarlos.. entendiendo que el 1 seria el 1... este metodo repetirlo al menos dos o tres veces a ver si se mantiene y de ser asi, lo damos como valido..

Me parece que por lo que vale un receptor de FM es mas barato que hacer todo este bardo..


----------



## lubeck (Jun 29, 2010)

Haber... aterrizando un poco la idea.....
1.- la opcion de hacer el transmisor casero --- lo descarto, podria funcionar pero igual no le veo sentido...
2.- Utilizamos el metodo de la raya en el piso para que envie el pulso y asi es mas preciso..
3.-utilizamos 1 emisor de mp3 por cada moto
4.-utilizamos 1 solo  receptor de fm y hacemos el barrido 
5.- utilizamos el decodificador...
6.- la captura de datos yo me iria por el puerto paralelo....

lo que no me queda claro es como generar el tono....

va por ahi...


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 29, 2010)

vale ok, lo que podria hacer es hacer ya el esquema del circuito (que guarde la informacion en una microSD, o alguna de estas, y luego poderlo pasar al ordenador)
si esto funciona, luego podriamos pasar a enviarlo.. asi vamos paso por paso (que es lo que mejor me va ami jeje)


----------



## elbrujo (Jun 29, 2010)

Lo de la raya no me cierra, que pasa si pisan dos la raya? para que sirve? el tono se genera en caso de necesidad con un 567, seria una seguridad del receptor ante una portadora de FM en uno de los 5 canales desestima la que no viene con el tono..


----------



## lubeck (Jun 29, 2010)

> Lo de la raya no me cierra, que pasa si pisan dos la raya?
> para que sirve?



lo que pienso es que si fuera posible hacer el barrido sobre de los milisegundos seria casi imposible que llegaran en un mismo tiempo...

lo que no se es si el codificador lo permitiera por el lado del pc no hay ningun problema....

crees que fuera factible?


----------



## elbrujo (Jun 29, 2010)

Soopy46 dijo:


> vale ok, lo que podria hacer es hacer ya el esquema del circuito (que guarde la informacion en una microSD, o alguna de estas, y luego poderlo pasar al ordenador)
> si esto funciona, luego podriamos pasar a enviarlo.. asi vamos paso por paso (que es lo que mejor me va ami jeje)



Antes de pensar en el dato, tenes que tener resuelto las comunicaciones...
*lubeck*:
El barrido debe ser sobre las frecuencias de FM para identificar que canal es el que viene primero.. y si vienen dos o mas de dos? un receptor escucha una frecuencia a la vez..


----------



## lubeck (Jun 29, 2010)

nop... ya me perdi......

a ver si me encarrilo...

tu idea segun entiendo es poner un emisor en cada canal?
es que hay terminos que no entiendo....
si yo fuera un niño de tres años como me lo explicarias????


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 29, 2010)

por eso he dicho de complicarnos lo menos posible...
pasas por la linea, un ... (ahora no me sale como se dice) detecta que pasa por una banda blanca y almacena una orden en un microSD y cuando lo conectas al ordenador, esas ordenes se pasan al VISUAL BASIC y entonces sale las vueltas que has hecho y el tiempo, segun la instruccion que se ha guardado. es lo que he pensado.. por que estoy viendo que transmitirlo nos esta haciendo retardos en el proyecto..

ahora me ha salido, utilizar el sensor QRD1114 por ejemplo.. y aqui estudiar como trabaja y de aqui darle las instrucciones al pic y utilizarlo practicamente como un pulsador (switch)
aqui he dado la idea, ahora me decis que os parece


----------



## lubeck (Jun 29, 2010)

> detecta que pasa por una banda blanca y almacena una orden en un microSD


pues como estoy viendo eso de la radio frecuencia... 
yo creo que si....

pero no es necesario el microSD.. con eso se vuelve otro tanto complicado...
con un pic por moto es mas que suficiente.... o eso de los carritos... jejeje  ahi ya esta todo echo....
nada mas que deberian ser 5


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 29, 2010)

> pero no es necesario el microSD.. con eso se vuelve otro tanto complicado...


podria almacenar la orden en el pic? (o una memoria EPROM)
en ese caso, luego seria pasarlo por cable al ordenador



> o eso de los carritos... jejeje ahi ya esta todo echo....


con esto a que te refieres?

gracias, y parece que esta idea de mas buena vista jeje


----------



## lubeck (Jun 29, 2010)

> con esto a que te refieres?


a los coches de radiocontrol... como la idea original....



> podria almacenar la orden en el pic? (o una memoria EPROM)
> en ese caso, luego seria pasarlo por cable al ordenador



si mas o menos...

tu decides el camino... ya hemos visto las alternativas y problemas....


----------



## elbrujo (Jun 29, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> nop... ya me perdi......
> 
> a ver si me encarrilo...
> 
> ...



A ver, vamos a mezclar y dar de nuevo...

Necesitamos resolver la adquisicion de un dato dinamico en un punto de 5 o mas integrantes en forma inalambrica dado que se mueven.. jaja

Un transmisor de FM en un canal/frecuencia dado transmite una portadora, ok? eso iria en cada moto, ok? por ahora pensemos en una sola moto y del otro lado un receptor de FM en la misma frecuencia/canal para que sintonice cada vez que pasa.

Hasta ahi es un canal TX (transmision) y un canal RX (recepcion) que al estar en la misma frecuencia se comunican entre si.

Ahora vamos con dos motos.. serian dos canales TX dado que si utilizan el mismo se puede dar el caso que pasen a la vez o una venga detras de la otra separada por determinado tiempo/metros. Entonces el unico receptor como haria para identificarlos? una moto meteria ruido (splatter) terminando por no identificar ninguna. 

Entonces ponemos dos receptores uno en una frecuencia y otro en otra, lo mismo con los transmisores.. ahora llegan en la misma condicion a la meta.. uno delante otro detras como hay dos canales de radio de recepcion se recepcionan los dos a la vez en la medida que entren en el radio de cobertura. Pueden llegar juntos si quieren.. los dos son simultaneos.

Aca se da como resolver quien llego primero, pero no estamos hablando que termina la carrera, sino que estan dando vueltas.. si ya queres identificar quien paso primero entonces habra una barrera o linea o algo en el piso que cruce el dato.

Entonces primero hay que resolver las comunicaciones que no se molesten entre si teniendo la certeza que todas conviven.

Hasta este punto tenemos tantos transimisores y receptores como integrantes haya. El tono unicamente seria necesario en caso de que haya dos portadoras al mismo tiempo en el mismo canal, digamos un expectador con ganas de jugar se lleva un transmisor de FM y modula en el mismo canal de alguna moto.. como se quien fue? en ese caso uno tendra un tono y el otro no..

Podria evitarse si se corre de banda un poco los transmisores y los receptores por ejemplo que reciban y transmitan en 87mhz en lugar de 88.. 

Decime si hay algun termino que no entiendas o que punto es donde te perdes..

Las salidas de cada receptor hay que entrarlas a un pic o pc, me inclino mas en una pc dado que quiere ver los tiempos.. sino deberias usar 5 displays.. por soft podes hacerlo sobre una pc. Lees puerto paralelo las 5 entradas simultaneas y lo mostras en la pantalla


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 29, 2010)

por lo que he visto.. menos problemas nos daria este ultimo, el de la banda blanca.. pero luego podemos almacenarlo en el pic o eprom, de forma que lo guarde con una ID?
esque es para ir pensando como lo montare..


----------



## lubeck (Jun 29, 2010)

> Decime si hay algun termino que no entiendas o que punto es donde te perdes..



Ahora si me encarrilo y me queda claro como el agua.... jejejej...

sergio... ahora te pregunto.... y por lo que no le veo sentido a eso de la memoria... es que cual es el objeto... cobrar por vueltas o que es lo que quieres en realidad.... no le veo sentido... el sacar la informacion de esa manera?
lo podrias detallar?


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 29, 2010)

esque claro la idea seria que cuando pasa por la meta, se quede guardado un tiempo de vuelta, el cual se activa cuando pasas por la meta, y luego al pasarse al ordenador, poder sacar esa informacion igual, al programa del ordenador pero.. claro.. si es mejor que envie un bit o una señal al pasar la meta para que lo envie (lo cual volvemos al RF) pues...
 no se como lo veais
si pudieramos juntar RF con la idea de pasar por meta con el detector de lineas... porque esto seria mas preciso a la hora de entrada..
pero necesitariamos que los transmisores fueran muy bien, apra que no se crucen con nada.

loque claro a lo mejor lo que pido es bastante complicado... por eso habia pensado tambien en poderle poner unos botones de desplazamiento y que la informacion pudieramos verla despues con una pantallita LCD de una linea (o dos) pero claro, las LCD tambien son algo costosas (precio) aunque por eso no creo que haya problema mientras luego pudiera funcionar todo bien


----------



## lubeck (Jun 29, 2010)

estuve y estoy buscando ya diagramas de los decodificadores... 
y buscando algun integrado que se acomode a lo que necesitamos....

si te parece vamos a darle una estudiada mas al RF.... y la lo de la linea en el piso..
lo de los micros se me hace muy sin chiste....
 se vería, claro, si funciona bien bonito lo del RF


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 29, 2010)

esque si pudieramos juntar lo del detector de lineas con enviar por RF, daria igual que se estubiera conectando el emisor con el receptor todo el rato.. porque la señal siempre le seria cuand detectase la linea blanca (cosa que veo mas segura en realidad) y con que se comunique un minimo ya habria (que yo crea)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIyyMVsk2WA&feature=fvw

lo que ahora nos encontramos con que tendriamos que utilizar diferentes frecuencias..
por cierto, aqui seria cambiarle el micro por lo que utilizemos de generador de tonos

la resistencia de 330R de cuanto es?
y el condensador ceramico de 4p7? son 4.7pF?


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 29, 2010)

alguien tiene otra idea?
buenas noches


----------



## lubeck (Jun 29, 2010)

> la resistencia de 330R de cuanto es?
> y el condensador ceramico de 4p7? son 4.7pF?



330 ohms 1/4w
y si 4.7pf

nop sigo leyendo....


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 30, 2010)

entonces podria utilizar ese emisor que puse en el video? ahora solo nos faltaria el detector de la linea blanca, y el generador de tono (para cuando pase por la linea, ya que el detector seria como un pulsador si no me equivoco)


----------



## lubeck (Jun 30, 2010)

> ya que el detector seria como un pulsador si no me equivoco


 si es como un pulsador....

pero seguimos con el gernerador de tonos me parece que es el lm567....
ayudame a buscar un diagrama sencillo...



> entonces podria utilizar ese emisor que puse en el video?



el que sirva....


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 30, 2010)

ok, ahora te busco algun diagrama sencillo, y ok, si eso hago el del video, y hago dos si eso, asi puedo ver si se pueden comunicar entre dos radios sin problemas..
gracias, ahora cuelgo lo que encuentre


----------



## lubeck (Jun 30, 2010)

Sergio....

necesitamos dos de este....

CM8880
 este...
http://www.google.com.mx/imgres?imgurl=http://www.sgatec.com/shop/product_images/d/mt8880__71658.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.sgatec.com/shop/products.php%3Fproduct%3DMT8880-%257B47%257D-CM8880-Detector-y-generador-de-tonos-telefonicos&usg=__TJ0PE4lBOlbY-_6sP6C9Gs1obo4=&h=236&w=350&sz=12&hl=es&start=36&sig2=VKhKlknXjzhOb5aPrn-Lgw&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=q54Spi6SXrTIHM:&tbnh=81&tbnw=120&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dgenerador%2Bde%2Btonos%26start%3D20%26um%3D1%26hl%3Des%26sa%3DN%26ndsp%3D20%26tbs%3Disch:1&ei=dDcrTMf2C8_Qcb6BudkC

buscalos en la tienda de electronica....

Sergio 
otra alternativa como generador de pulsos... mas economica.... este seria en conjunto con el lm567...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/sensor-temperatura-radiofrecuencia-39313/#post323636

saludos...


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 30, 2010)

ok, ahora ire, que tengo que ir abuscar una cosa que pedi hace unos dias..
por cierto.. porque dos? (me imagino que seria uno para el emisor y el otro para el receptor, verdad?) es lo que creo yo, ya que este no lo habia visto nunca.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 30, 2010)

Yo creo que va estar dificil que los encuentre y probablemte caro....  pero pregunta....

si son transceiver sirven para generar o recibir tonos....
uno seria para generarlo y otro para recibirlo...

pero me late lo del 555 y el lm567.... podria funcionar....


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 30, 2010)

entonces que cojo?


----------



## lubeck (Jun 30, 2010)

Armate el generador de tonos y lo conectamos al transmisor... 


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/sensor-temperatura-radiofrecuencia-39313/#post323636

y di que se escucha en el radio????


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 30, 2010)

aa vale vale.. creo que tengo algun 555 en casa.. mañna intento hacerlo
la cosa seria la siguiente:





donde esta el altavoz, conectar la entrada de micro del emisor, posible?
buenas noches


----------



## lubeck (Jun 30, 2010)

MMmm...  en teoria si .... ya lo simule en livewire 

junte el minitransmisor y el generador.... 

tienes el simulador  livewire?


----------



## Soopy46 (Jun 30, 2010)

no pero hace tiempo que lo busco... ya tengo el circuito con el 555 acoplado al emisor.. mañana lo prueb


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2010)

Che , y los sistemas de intercomunicación entre motociclistas , que no son caros ? 

Saludos !


----------



## lubeck (Jun 30, 2010)

> los sistemas de intercomunicación entre motociclistas



creo que no sirve Dosmetros.....
la intencion en pocas palabras es enviar un pulso desde una moto por RF y a la PC...
no se si sirva ese metodo para esto.....
Saludos....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 30, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> creo que no sirve Dosmetros.....
> la intencion en pocas palabras es enviar un pulso desde una moto por RF y a la PC...
> no se si sirva ese metodo para esto.....
> Saludos....


 

Justamente digo utilizar esos transmisores de RF y enviar el DTMF a través de ellos .

Saludos !


----------



## lubeck (Jun 30, 2010)

ahhhhh.. ya.... por mi queda clara la idea....

Saludos...


----------



## lubeck (Jul 1, 2010)

Que paso sergio?????

Si funciono????
me muero de curiosidad.....


----------



## Soopy46 (Jul 5, 2010)

buenas.. perdonad que no haya podido decir nada en estos ultimos dias.. pero he estado fuera.. y no tenia internet..
mañana cuando llegue a casa me pondre a probar lo del 555 y el emisor, y a ver que tal..
disculpad las molestias


----------



## lubeck (Jul 5, 2010)

Vale...
No hay problema... le seguimos...

Saludos...


----------



## thenot (Jul 5, 2010)

para el problema que tienen, y como se dijo pienso que van a tener muchos problemas, por la velocidad que van a tener las motos al pasar, el rango en el que funcionaran los emisores y receptores, veo difícil poder capturar los datos de esa forma al pasar justo por la meta. Lo que encuentro que seria lo mejor para esto, es usar una camara de video o webcam y hacer un reconocimiento visual de los coches que pasen por la meta, como identificar uno u otro... poniéndole algo (un circulo por ejemplo) de distinto color en alguna parte que se vea hacia la cámara, matlab tiene un muy buen entorno para esto (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYPxEKI_NaI&feature=related), o la libreria openCV para C. Un problema que se puede presentar a esto seria.. si en la pista hay mucho polvo la cámara podría perder fidelidad, aunque e visto que matlab es bien tolerable y diferenciando bien los colores no debería haber problema.
Bueno esa es mi opinión para esto. Yo estoy tratando de mandar tonos dtmf por un emisor fm y recibiendo estos con alguna radio y luego decodificarlos (aun no tengo esto ultimo), pero al estar fijo el emisor y receptor no hay problema, si estos están en movimiento las señales se distorsionan y no llega bien(se pierde un 30% de la información), el emisor tiene un alcance de 100 metros, pienso que debo aumentarle el rango y con ello andará bien (por que cerca andan bien) y esto a movimiento suave, en una moto debe ser mayor el problema.

Bueno ese es mi aporte...

Saludos!!


----------



## lubeck (Jul 5, 2010)

> poniéndole algo (un circulo por ejemplo) de distinto color en alguna parte que se vea hacia la cámara,



yo no lo he descartado del todo... pero yo creo que el mayor problema seria... la velocidad en que crucen las motos... la ropa que utilicen los motociclista... la intensidad de la luz, etc etc... factores que ni siquiera he considerado o pensado a fondo....
por lo que me inclino mas por la RF.... pero puedo estar equivocado....

ahora el tema de los DTMF y la RF se me hace mejor opcion y ademas estaria bien que se armara de una buena vez como rayos hacer una cosa asi de muy bajo costo... este no es el unico proyecto en el que se requiere de esta aplicacion... no hace mas de dos dias.. un tipo necesitaba algo similar.... 

en lo personal agradezco si por ahí nos echaras una mano con tu experiencia en el tema para sacarlo adelante por el lado del RF  bastaaante simple y economico...

El proyecto en resumen es 5 emisores 1 receptor....

Saludos thenot


----------



## thenot (Jul 5, 2010)

Si lo que tengo es, algo que se me ocurrió (o copie pero sacando información de varios lados) es un simple transmisor fm (que me había comprado hace bastante tiempo y que no usaba) y receptor en mi caso una radio chica de 2 pilas y un programa que cree en matlab con el que genero tonos dtmf (mi idea es poner el transmisor en el notebook, así ahorro en lo de la generación de datos dtmf con algún micro o integrado) y simplemente estoy probando de la siguiente forma:
primero con el altavoz de mi notebook genere los tonos dtmf de mi celular con el programita (que no hay para que hacerlo ya que hay varios en la red dando vueltas), descolge el teléfono de casa y lo puse al lado del altavoz y el teléfono hizo la llamada a mi celular.Con eso comprobé que se estaban generando bien los tonos. Luego a la salida de audio de mi notebook le conecte el transmisor fm, lo puse en una frecuencia no usada y a distancia sintonice la radio en la misma frecuencia, descolge el teléfono lo puse cerca de la radio, genere los tonos en el notebook y el telefono nuevamente hizo bien la llamada, con lo que comprobé que al enviar los tonos estos no perdían calidad en la transmisión y recepción. Con ello ya tengo todo listo, ahora solo queda la decodificación de tonos, si se posee el integrado que se menciono anteriormente y con el circuito expuesto en pablin estaría listo el emisor y receptor, pero dado que en mi pueblo no cuento con grandes tiendas electrónicas este integrado no lo e podido pillar, así que estoy dándole a la programación y con el poco tiempo que tengo, mucho no avanzo.
Así que eso es todo, no es nada complicado (si es que se tiene el integrado para decodificar).

Por casualidad alguien sabe si los teléfonos fijos tienen un decodificador dtmf?
por que si es así me compro un teléfono góndola de esos que venden baratos y me saco el integrado.
Quizás sea tonta la pregunta pero de electrónica se lo básico y un poco mas (lo que debe saber un informático).


----------



## elbrujo (Jul 5, 2010)

Todos los telefonos actuales son por tonos.. y todos los sistemas actuales de seleccion de menues son por tonos.. Una falla de los telefonos publicos de telecom fue justo eso, vos levantabas el tubo, marcabas el numero en tu celular y reproducias el sonido por el mic del publico, marcabas sin poner moneda..


----------



## Soopy46 (Jul 10, 2010)

buenas.. perdon el retraso.. pero no tenia accesible la entrada a internet..
intente varias veces lo que me dijiste lubeck,  555 enviarlo y luego a ver que recibia pero..
no se no encuentro la señal luego.. varia mucho cuando tengo la mano cerca del emisor y cuando me alejo hace mucho ruido... y bueno.. no consigo diferenciar lo que busco...
gracias seguire probando..
y eso de las camaras.. y si una moto tiene el circulo rojo, pero otro motorista tiene el protector rojo tambien.. afectaria o no?


----------



## thenot (Jul 10, 2010)

yo decia *CIRCULO* de color ya que así podrías diferenciar de otra cosa que sea roja, y ademas podrías definir por el tamaño que este sea, así puedes descartar otros que puedan mezclar como círculos de color.
Todo esto depende del nivel de programación que tengas.. o de las ganas que quieras ponerle, por que la información esta toda en la web. Revisa la pagina del vídeo que te postie anteriormente y veras la gran cantidad de información que tienes.
Saludos!!


----------



## ChaD (Sep 17, 2010)

Han tenido algún avance con esto? Debo hacer algo similar pero necesito saber cual pasa por la meta y obtener el tiempo de cada vehiculo. La mejor alternativa es RFID, pero es caro, salvo que sepan de algún sistemas de RFID no tan caro.... Saludos. Gracias.


----------



## elbrujo (Sep 17, 2010)

La tecnologia "vale" por lo que resuelve. Solamente analiza que al momento que pasan lo pueden hacer en distinto orden, en grupo, etc.. como harias para leerlos?


----------



## ChaD (Sep 17, 2010)

La idea es que pasen de a uno. Podría lograrse eso por las características de la carrera. He visto que se ponen 4 antenas, en los costados y 2 arriba, por la posible orientación de los tags. Alguna idea?


----------



## elbrujo (Sep 17, 2010)

Y desarrolla algo propio. En definitiva necesitas un transmisor por cada vehiculo y un receptor que discrimine cada transmisor. El mayor problema es la lectura simultanea. Si decis que eso no va a ocurrir entonces es mas simple. Cuando el receptor recibe un vehiculo lo identifica y cierra el cronometro de vuelta. El resto es soft para que te de la posicion, ranking, mejor vuelta, etc..


----------



## ChaD (Sep 17, 2010)

Bueno, lo que pasa que podrían pasar cercanos unos con otros. Además por el lóbulo de la antena, tal vez lo capte antes de que pase por la meta. No sería un cronometraje muy exacto que digamos. A menos que pueda hacerse una antena muy direccional que soluciones esto


----------



## elbrujo (Sep 17, 2010)

Y eso se resuelve con un doble switch. Pisa la linea y lee quien es.. o con barrera infrarroja..


----------



## ChaD (Sep 18, 2010)

Justamente, el problema está en leer quien es, por lo que te decía anteriormente. En el caso de la barrera infrarroja eso no se podria hacer.


----------



## elbrujo (Sep 18, 2010)

Vos lees lo que escribo? son dos controles Y la barrera Y la identificacion. La barrera o pisar la linea es el mecanismo de leer quien es, ok?


----------

